# forever home desperately wanted for abandoned cat



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this girl has been left to fend for herself after her owners split up and went seperate ways - leaving her behind. neighbours have been feeding her but no-one will take her in to their homes sadly. she's affectionate and just wants a loving forever home out of the cold and wet weather. she has been spayed from what i've been told. if anyone can help please get in touch with me


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sorry forgot the photo

http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/1380344_10200991266680196_1978055107_n_zpsb43b50d4.jpg.html]


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Oh poor girl .... it's so angers me CG , selfish people who only think of themselves ... I hope someone takes this girl on she's a beautiful Tortie ..

Incidentally i have a lodger here , he's been in the greenhouse since we moved here 8wks ago  Only his owners live over the road not once have they been here & yes they know he is here  I'm not sure what to do , i am just about a boiling point 

This is him


----------



## Marycat (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh lord I would take her tomorrow but I know my cats won't accept her. Poor girl. Its heartbreaking. This is how Blackie came to me, the owners moved and 'forgot' him. How could they?? Thank you for doing a wonderful thing and trying to rehome her xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i also know of 5 or 6 more cats from another house in the same circumstances. owners split up and left them behind. some are as young as 5 or 6 months old


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

tincan said:


> Oh poor girl .... it's so angers me CG , selfish people who only think of themselves ... I hope someone takes this girl on she's a beautiful Tortie ..
> 
> Incidentally i have a lodger here , he's been in the greenhouse since we moved here 8wks ago  Only his owners live over the road not once have they been here & yes they know he is here  I'm not sure what to do , i am just about a boiling point
> 
> ...


my aunty and uncle have the same with a cat by them. the owner who happens to be a veterinary nurse just leaves her their. she spends most of the time in my uncles house without the owners giving a damn. what makes it worse is that she breeds maine coons, bsh, persians etc. you would think she'd have more about her with working in a vets but she doesn't seem to worry about the animals in her care


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor things, i hope they find homes soon.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Poor things, i hope they find homes soon.


lauren is trying to find space for them CC. i asked her not long ago and she's going to see what she can do to help


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thats good, when i have room i will pm you to see if any need help. xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

thanks CC. i can come and see who i can catnap then


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

All of them as they are wrecking the house


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> All of them as they are wrecking the house


there's six kittens doing a great job of that here too, but i do love having them around. i'll miss them when they leave for their forever homes


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just wanted to bump this thread a little as this girl is still waiting for a new home. the weather is getting worse and i hate to think of her all alone outside in it


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

looks like i have found a home for this girl so she will be out of the elements and into a cosy home very soon


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> looks like i have found a home for this girl so she will be out of the elements and into a cosy home very soon


Yayyyyyyyyyyy CG you're amazing! xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Yayyyyyyyyyyy CG you're amazing! xxx


i just care, that's all. i've decided to collect her tomorrow and keep her in my son's bedroom until sunday when i take her to her new home. the weather here is horrendous and i can't bare to think of her outside any longer


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> i just care, that's all. i've decided to collect her tomorrow and keep her in my son's bedroom until sunday when i take her to her new home. the weather here is horrendous and i can't bare to think of her outside any longer


I'm exactly the same hun, poor kitty  I don't know how some people live with themselves xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this girl has just turned up so i'm off now to collect her and bring in to our warm house. then on sunday she will be off to her new home


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayyyyyyyy xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just got back with her. she is very fussy once over the initial fear but you can tell she has been living rough. she's dirty and her fur is very thick (probably to keep her warm)and untidy. you can't really tell from the photo. hopefully within a few days of comfort and care she'll look like a different cat. she should be able to start keeping herself clean now.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

forgot to mention that apparantly they had two cats but they took the long haired fluffy cat with them and left this one behind


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank goodness you have her CG , what a gorgeous tortie  Poor lil girl , i really cannot type what is going through my mind  and now to find out they took the other one with them .... disgusting people ... I hope she is given the love and affection she deserves in her new forever home


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

cats galore said:


> just got back with her. she is very fussy once over the initial fear but you can tell she has been living rough. she's dirty and her fur is very thick (probably to keep her warm)and untidy. you can't really tell from the photo. hopefully within a few days of comfort and care she'll look like a different cat. she should be able to start keeping herself clean now.


CG there are no words for someone as great as you, there really isn't.

You deserve a medal or something. Between the lot of you on here who needs religion, we can just believe in you guys xxx :thumbup1:


----------



## tiddlypup (Oct 4, 2008)

this has happened where i live,cats been left,ive tried different rescues but no one can help,im moving and im worried sick about him,i cant catch him because of my dog,its so cruel to just leave them like this


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

cats galore said:


> forgot to mention that apparantly they had two cats but they took the long haired fluffy cat with them and left this one behind


If that really is true then I feel sorry for the long haired fluffy one they took with them because as soon as that becomes ill/old/not as cute as the new kitten then they'll probably be dumping that one as well.

I can't believe that they could actually make a deliberate choice to take one cat and not the other.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just a quick update on this little torti girl. i took her to her new forever home this morning and as i left she was busy exploring the living room. she will have company too as there are already 3 other cats who are also all rescues (dumped in one way or another) and i'm sure she'll be very happy in her new home. she seems so grateful to be warm, dry and fed but she will also start to realise what it is like to be loved. hopefully her sad expression will soon disappear for ever


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Well Done CG, another cat in a loving warm home thanks to you. xx:thumbsup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Well Done CG, another cat in a loving warm home thanks to you. xx:thumbsup:


thanks CC, we can only do our best can't we


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

CG - you are an absloute diamond


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Yayyy hun, sorry I've been offline for a few days, been really poorly 

So glad another cat is in another safe home  xxxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> Yayyy hun, sorry I've been offline for a few days, been really poorly
> 
> So glad another cat is in another safe home  xxxxxxxx


i'm just glad that i managed to get her out of this awful weather. she was so dirty and grubby, poor girl. now she can stay warm and dry and be well fed by her new slave - in fact, i had a message to say that on sunday night she was tucking into a lovely fresh sardine


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

just had a photo of Lucky (as she is now named) and thought i'd share it with you all


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Just wonderful to see her happy in her new home snuggled up in the warm


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

cats galore said:


> just had a photo of Lucky (as she is now named) and thought i'd share it with you all


Bless her! She looks very settled and Happy.


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

What a wonderful happy ending.

(I wonder if when the couple split up, they agreed to take a cat each, but the one of them didn't bother? Git!)


----------

